# Connexion Mac <-> télé...



## c-mac (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Que faut-il comme cable pour relier un Imac à une télé ou un ensemble dvd - home cinéma ?

J'espère que j'ai posté au bon endroit !


Merci


----------



## Balooners (9 Novembre 2004)

Alors à l'arrière de ton iMac tu va avoir un port mini VGA donc tu va avoir besoin de cet adaptateur


Et d'un câble vidéo de la distance que tu veux.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> tu va avoir besoin de cet adaptateur


Sans parler du fait que la plupart des iMac n'ont pas de sortie vidéo composite/S-Video (seuls les plus récents), comment connais tu le modèle exact d'iMac qu'il possede ?


----------



## c-mac (9 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un Imac 500 modèle bleu avec graveur Cd


----------



## YanUbik (9 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> ... adaptateur
> ...


ca donne ca:





> Pour des raisons de sécurité et de confidentialité, votre session internet vient de se terminer. Pour continuer votre shopping, cliquez sur le lien ci dessous.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2004)

c-mac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Imac 500 modèle bleu avec graveur Cd


C'est donc bien ce que je disais : pas possible.


----------



## c-mac (9 Novembre 2004)

Pas possible   

Il n'y a même pas moyen avec un cable usb ou autre je ne sais pas ?!


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2004)

Non, pas de moyens simple. Il y a toujours des solutions mais avec des boitiers de conversion qui : 
1/ Te couterons bien plus cher que la valeur actuelle de ton iMac
2/ Te donnerons une qualité bien pourrie.


----------



## c-mac (10 Novembre 2004)

Ok merci bien MarcMame


----------



## Neoswitcher (12 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un cable mini-VGA afin de l'adapter sur iMac G4 Flat panel, et ceci afin de sortir sur ma TV.

ca marche pas? faut il activer quelquechose sur la mac?

merci de vos conseils


----------



## archi (12 Février 2005)

-->menu "pomme" --> préférences système --> moniteurs --> recopie vidéo


----------



## Neoswitcher (13 Février 2005)

Je ne trouve pas  :rose: 

Je suis sous Jaguar en 10.2.8 et dans "pref/Moniteurs" je n'ai pas l'indication "recopie video"??

J'ai 2 onglets : un onglet "moniteur" et une onglet "couleur".

Que dois je faire?


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Neoswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un cable mini-VGA afin de l'adapter sur iMac G4 Flat panel, et ceci afin de sortir sur ma TV.
> 
> ...



tu a quel imac G4 déjà ?


----------



## MarcMame (13 Février 2005)

Le sortie TV n'est disponible sur les iMac qu'à partir du modèle 17" @ 1GHz.
Si ton modèle est inférieur, c'est rapé.


----------



## Neoswitcher (14 Février 2005)

J'ai effectivement un iMac G4 1GHz avec écran Plat 17 pouce de Mars 2003.

J'ai bien une sortie video derriere la boule à coté des 3 ports USB.

Que faut il faire?


----------



## MarcMame (14 Février 2005)

Neoswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Que faut il faire?


Peut-être (faire) vérifier que ton cable est bien fait pour ton modèle... Apple en a fait beaucoup de différents avec souvent les mêmes connecteurs...


----------



## Mac Chris (14 Février 2005)

j'ai le même souci avec la même config.

Le cable est ok.

Où active t on la sortie video d'un point de vue logiciel?


----------



## Mac Chris (21 Février 2005)

Help, Help!


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

Mac Chris a dit:
			
		

> Où active t on la sortie video d'un point de vue logiciel?


On lit bien le fil :



			
				archi a dit:
			
		

> -->menu "pomme" --> préférences système --> moniteurs --> recopie vidéo


----------



## velouria (21 Février 2005)

Amis macusers, à l'aide ! J'ai lu une bonne 20aine de threads sur la connexion d'une télé à un iBook sans trouver de réponse à mon problème.

J'ai un iBook G3 800 Mhz. Il a 2 ans maintenant.
J'essaye en vain de le connecter à ma télévision, mais ça ne marche pas.

J'ai acheté un câble Monster iTV Link, que je branche sur un adaptateur péritel.
Quand je connecte mon iBook à la télévision, dans Préférences Système, Moniteurs : l'ordinateur ne trouve pas la télé. J'ai le son, pas l'image.

La télé supporte le S-Vidéo. J'ai essayé en branchant le câble sur les deux sorties péritel de la télé, rien n'y fait.

Je suis au bord du désespoir. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. En plus, comme pour m'enfoncer un peu plus, l'Aide Mac sur mon iBook ne fonctionne pas. Et ça non plus je ne comprends pas, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment faire pour que mon iBook détecte la télévision ? Comment faire pour voir de la vidéo sur la télévision ? Je pensais que c'était tout simple, mais visiblement ça ne l'est pas.

Merci de l'aide que vous m'apporterez, car je ne veux pas renoncer. Le câble m'a coûté assez cher et je tiens vraiment à ce que ça marche. 

Velouria


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

Un peu de lecture :
Mon Mac et la TV [EyeTV, EyeHome] !...
Relier l'iMac à la télé


----------



## velouria (22 Février 2005)

J'avais déjà lu ces threads (et une bonne 20aine d'autres) quand j'ai fait ma recherche avant de poster le mien. Ils n'apportent aucune réponse à mon problème. Mais merci quand même...

Hier soir, j'ai réessayé de me brancher à une télé, mais à une différente. Et ça a marché ! Je ne comprends pas parce qu'elle est plus ancienne que celle sur laquelle ça ne marchait pas. Par aquis de conscience, je réessairai quand même sur la première télé pour trouver pourquoi ça ne marchait pas... J'aime pas ne pas comprendre.

Toujours est-il que... Image en couleur, bon son... bref, j'ai pu regarder mes vidéos sans l'ombre d'un problème. 

Après un bon mois entre le moment où je me suis dit "ça serait bien de regarder les vidéos que j'ai sur mon iBook sur la télé" et le moment où j'ai réussi à le faire, je me suis beaucoup renseigné, j'ai beaucoup lu, j'ai beaucoup galéré, j'ai un peu dépensé... mais au final, j'y suis arrivé.

Alors du coup, si quelqu'un cherche à savoir comment ça marche, j'espère qu'il tombera sur ce post et qu'il essaiera de me joindre. Je me ferai un plaisir de l'aider.


Velouria


----------



## MarcMame (22 Février 2005)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, j'ai réessayé de me brancher à une télé, mais à une différente. Et ça a marché ! Je ne comprends pas parce qu'elle est plus ancienne que celle sur laquelle ça ne marchait pas.


Si ça marche sur l'une et pas sur l'autre, le problème vient exclusivement de la 1ere TV. Soit une mauvaise configuration de cette dernière (le plus probable), soit tout simplement une incompatibilitée.


----------



## velouria (22 Février 2005)

Tu as sûrement raison.
A noter tout de même que lors de ma tentative avec la deuxième télé, j'ai démarré mon iBook en appuyant sur Pomme+Alt+T+V. C'est la "formule magique" que j'ai trouvé dans un des nombreux threads que j'ai lu sur ce forum. Je ne l'avais pas fait lors de la connexion avec la première télé... Peut-être cela aide-t-il à synchroniser la télé et l'iBook ?
Suite au prochain épisode...
V


----------



## oliv_r (23 Février 2005)

bonjour,
j'ai un imac 800 mhz 15 pouces flat et je voudrai savoir si je peux raccorder mon mac a une tv ou videoprojecteur par une connexion composite ou s-video.  
merci d'avance pour vos reponses


----------



## fred.flb (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour  j'aimerai raccorder la sortie DVI de ma carte ATY Rage128 Pro d'un PowerMac G4 / 400  sur une de mes entrée vidéo de ma TV (S-Vidéo, câble peritel  ou Vidéo composite RCA jaune/Rouge/blanc) pour utiliser ma TV comme un simple moniteur. l'adaptateur vidéo S-vidéo/composite du mac Mini fonctionne-t-il avec mon G4 ? 
apple presente cette adaptateur comme compatible G5 et G4 mac mini mais ne precise rien sur les autres Power Mac de la gamme G4. Quelqu'un a t'il fait la manip ou une manip similaire avec un ancien G4.

ou est il plus raisonable d'envisager la connexion de ma tv sur le port VGA de ma carte par un boîtier exterieur et me conseiller le boîtier qui va bien.


----------



## Mac Chris (24 Février 2005)

Dis moi velouria, la formule "Pomme+Alt+T+V" fonctionne des lors que l'on a relie son mac via la prise sur la TV.

Elle permet le basculement Mac -> TV?  

Et comment revient on sur TV-> Mac?

a+


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

non ça ne fonctionnera pas  cette adaptateur ne fonctionne qu'avec les G5 et mac mini,l e plus pour toi est d'achetter une carte radeon PCI (7000 en occaz ou 9200 en neuf)


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2005)

oliv_r a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai un imac 800 mhz 15 pouces flat et je voudrai savoir si je peux raccorder mon mac a une tv ou videoprojecteur par une connexion composite ou s-video.
> merci d'avance pour vos reponses


As tu pris la peine :
1/ De lire le manuel livré avec ta machine ?
2/ D'effectuer une recherche sur les forums ?
3/ D'aller faire un tour sur le site d'Apple, rubrique Support ?

Ces 3 possibilités te donneraient immédiatement la réponse que tu cherches.
La question que tu poses revient sans cesse et demande des recherches pas très complexes que tu pourrais prendre la peine d'effectuer seul. Ce n'est pas une histoire de compétence mais de volonté.

Bienvenue quand même sur les forums...


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2005)

fred.flb a dit:
			
		

> ou est il plus raisonable d'envisager la connexion de ma tv sur le port VGA de ma carte par un boîtier exterieur et me conseiller le boîtier qui va bien.


Ces boitiers de convertions coutent relativement cher pour une piètre qualité.
A moins de ne pouvoir faire autrement (pas de port PCI dispo) et d'en avoir déséspérement besoin, la suggestion de Macinside est la meilleure qualitativement ET financierement.


----------



## oliv_r (24 Février 2005)

merci de tes precieuses reponses
-c'est un mac que j'ai acheté d'occasion je n'ai pas de doc donc effectivement je parcours les threads afin de trouver reponse a ma question...
d'autre part on parle sur ces threads de powerbook et autre g4 1ghz mais je n'ai pas trouvé de reponse pour un 800 mhz
le simple fait de m'inscrire et de poser des question ainsi que d'attendre une reponse eventuelle a ma requette me prend bcp plus de tps que d'aller dans un point mac ..;chose que j'ai faite mais dans ceux pres de chez moi aucune reponse de professionnel sinon de me dire de passer au g5 avec lequel je pourrai tout faire    
pour finir sur le site mac que j'ai parcouru pendant de longues heures encore une fois pas de reponde probante a ma question.
malheureusement je ne suis pas pro loin de la, je cherche.......il parait que mac est une grande famille m'a t-on dit?!


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2005)

oliv_r a dit:
			
		

> il parait que mac est une grande famille m'a t-on dit?!


On t'aura sans doute trompé.  
Une fois encore, ta question ne releve pas de compétences particulières (problème technique, conseil, avis, etc...) mais d'un effort de recherche qui est (devrait ?) être à la portée de tous. Tu demandes donc aux gens d'effectuer ces recherches à ta place.
Si je vais sur le site d'Apple, je trouve en 30 secondes l'information que tu cherches depuis 2 jours.

Site d'Apple.fr--->support--->caractéristiques--->iMac (flat-panel) specifications.

3 clicks, pas plus et tout est là, tu peux même télécharger intégralement le manuel perdu de ta machine.

Si on regarde dans la listes des caractéristiques à la rubrique Vidéo on peut lire : 


*Vidéo*
Sortie mini-VGA (requiert un adaptateur pour écran VGA)
Recopie vidéo : reproduction sur un moniteur externe d'une image identique à celle affichée sur l'écran intégré
Résolutions de sortie : 
· 640 x 480 pixels à 60 Hz
· 800 x 600 pixels à 75 Hz
· 1024 x 768 pixels à 75 Hz
Il n'est pas fait mention de sortie S-Video/Composite comme c'est, par exemple, le cas pour les modèles plus récents. Ce qui veut donc dire que ton iMac ne peut pas être branché directement sur un TV/projecteur. Il te faudrait acquérir un boitier externe genre ElGato.


----------



## fred.flb (27 Février 2005)

Bonjour j'ai commence mes recherches sur la carte Radeon 7000 PCI

mais il y a plusieurs modeles:


Sapphire Radeon 7000 PCI 

Générique Radeon 7000

PowerColor Radeon 7000 PCI 64Mo

ATI Radeon 7000 64MB DDR/PCI/TV-OUT

Laquelle choisir:
les mac etant traditionnellement equipe de carte ATI  je pense a une 


ATI Radeon 7000 64MB DDR/PCI/TV-OUT

avec l'option TV-out  est ce que c'est bien l'option sortie d'un signal Video TV pour le raccorder sur une entrée TV ?

ou faut il l'option Sortie S-Video ?

enfin sur tous les sites parcourus je ne trouve aucune mention avec la compatibilite Mac
a chaque fois les caracteristiques ne mentionnent rien ou des spécifications windows mais rien sur mac

La Radeon est elle compatible Mac OsX.3.8 et faut il installer un driver ou le mac se debrouille tout seul comme d'habitude ?


voici quelques sites qui ont retenu mon attention mais qui laissent mes questions sans reponses.

http://www.pricerunner.fr/informatique/composants/cartes-graphiques/321584/details
http://fr.kelkoo.be/b/a/ss_carte_radeon_7000_pci.html
http://www.priceminister.com/referential/info/1587943


----------



## MarcMame (27 Février 2005)

fred.flb a dit:
			
		

> avec l'option TV-out  est ce que c'est bien l'option sortie d'un signal Video TV pour le raccorder sur une entrée TV ?


Celà désigne la présence d'une sortie S-Vidéo/Composite que tu peux donc brancher directement sur une TV.




> enfin sur tous les sites parcourus je ne trouve aucune mention avec la compatibilite Mac
> a chaque fois les caracteristiques ne mentionnent rien ou des spécifications windows mais rien sur mac


Aucunes de ces cartes ne fonctionnera directement sur un Mac. Si tu achetes une carte vidéo pour PC, il te faudra la flasher pour la rendre compatible Mac. Fait une recherche, le sujet est débattu constamment. Sinon, achète directement une carte compatible Mac.





> La Radeon est elle compatible Mac OsX.3.8 et faut il installer un driver ou le mac se debrouille tout seul comme d'habitude ?


Elle fonctionnera directement mais il est préférable d'installer également les drivers fournis (ou dispo sur le site d'ATI).


----------



## semar (12 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un powerbook G4 Titanium.
Je cherche a brancher une TV ou un video projecteur dessus via mon S Video.

J'ai effectué toute sorte de reglage comme indiqué ( Recopier video / parametrage moniteur externe sur Pal ou NTESC) et.... l'image apparait en noir / blanc.

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. A priori c'est pas un pb lié à ma tv car j'essaye aussi avec mon video projecteur et ca fait la meme chose sachant que les 2 sont neufs.



quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

Amicalement,

Benoît


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2005)

Peux tu décrires les branchements que tu fais ?


----------



## Lamar (4 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un ibook G4 de fevrier2005 et je voudrais afficher l'écran sur une télévision, j'ai donc acheté le cable de Monster iTv Link, mais il y a énormément de scintillement, notamment au niveau des textes sur fond blanc. Comment résoudre ce problème ? (j'ai évidemment bidouillé les réglages du téléviseur, l'étalonnage de l'Ibook, etc, mais rien n'y fait)
Merci de vos réponses.


Nicolas


----------



## enjoy974 (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour!
Je voudrais relier (pour dans 6jours...) mon imac G5 à mon home cinema sans passer par un adaptateur que je ne pourrai trouver là où je suis... Juste pour pouvoir diffuser la musique de l'ordi dans ts les coins de la salle, plutôt que devoir changer de cd à chq fois...
Est-ce possible??????????
Peut-être en utilisant les sorties video?
merci bcp d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2006)

enjoy974 a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Je voudrais relier (pour dans 6jours...) mon imac G5 à mon home cinema sans passer par un adaptateur que je ne pourrai trouver là où je suis... Juste pour pouvoir diffuser la musique de l'ordi dans ts les coins de la salle, plutôt que devoir changer de cd à chq fois...
> Est-ce possible??????????
> Peut-être en utilisant les sorties video?
> merci bcp d'avance



Essaie plutôt de relier la sortie audio de ton Mac (ou la prise casque si tu n'as pas de sortie ligne) aux entrées audio de ton home cinéma ... Parce que la musique, en vidéo, ça passe mal


----------



## enjoy974 (24 Décembre 2006)

Oui, il y a bien une sortie audio mais quel cable devrais-je acheter pour relier les deux?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a d&#233;pend de ton home cin&#233;ma, mais je dirais en premi&#232;re approche, pour le cas le plus g&#233;n&#233;ral, un c&#226;ble avec un jack 3,5 m&#226;le st&#233;r&#233;o d'un c&#244;t&#233; (c&#244;t&#233; Mac) et deux prises "cinch" (aussi appel&#233;es "RCA") m&#226;les aussi de l'autre (c&#244;t&#233; home cin&#233;ma).


----------



## enjoy974 (27 Décembre 2006)

C'est possible aussi de connecter les deux au moyen d'un cordon jack?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2006)

enjoy974 a dit:


> C'est possible aussi de connecter les deux au moyen d'un cordon jack?



Ça, ça dépend uniquement de ton home cinéma, s'il dispose d'une telle entrée, rien ne s'y oppose, mais des cordons "jack 3,5/deux Cinch", on en vend au centre Leclerc près de chez moi, ça ne doit donc pas être difficile à trouver.


----------



## enjoy974 (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai suivi vos conseils, et opté pour un cable jack-2RCA.
Le son sort en stréréo, mais j'aimerais pouvoir le diffuser sur ttes les baffles du home cinema... Vous croyez que c'est possible???
Merci d'avance de votre réponse à cette question, qui je vous le promets, sera enfin la dernière!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2006)

enjoy974 a dit:


> J'ai suivi vos conseils, et opté pour un cable jack-2RCA.
> Le son sort en stréréo, mais j'aimerais pouvoir le diffuser sur ttes les baffles du home cinema... Vous croyez que c'est possible???
> Merci d'avance de votre réponse à cette question, qui je vous le promets, sera enfin la dernière!!!



Là, tu m'en demande trop, en fait, la réponse est dans la doc de ton home cinéma.


----------



## antoine2405 (2 Janvier 2007)

Je revien a la charge, lol
Comment peut on connecter un macbook pro a la tele
En faite le moyen le plus simple et le moins chere car il y a plein de moyen et je suis un peu perdu dans tout cela (cable DVi, S vidéo .....)


Merci d'avance 

Antoine


----------



## antoine2405 (3 Janvier 2007)

uuupppp


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> Je revien a la charge, lol
> Comment peut on connecter un macbook pro a la tele
> En faite le moyen le plus simple et le moins chere car il y a plein de moyen et je suis un peu perdu dans tout cela (cable DVi, S vidéo .....)
> 
> ...



Le câble DVI/S-Vidéo ou DVI/Videocomposite me parait le moyen le plus économique.


----------



## maxime56 (7 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous !

Je reviens &#224; la charge mais cette fois avec un PowerBook G4 !

J'ai bien le c&#226;ble S-Video vers Peritel et &#231;a marche sauf que c'est en noir et blanc. Donc je me demande si :
1 - il y a une solution li&#233;e eu param&#233;trage du mac
2 - en passant par le magn&#233;toscope je ne pourrais pas r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me

Je vais essayer la solution n&#176;2 mais si entre temps, vous aviez des commentaires, je suis preneur 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

maxime56 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je reviens à la charge mais cette fois avec un PowerBook G4 !
> 
> ...



Tu es sûr que ton téléviseur est bien "PAL/SECAM" ? Parce que ce qui sort du Mac, c'est du PAL, si ta télé est seulement SECAM, tu n'auras pas la couleur.


----------



## antoine2405 (8 Janvier 2007)

Comment peut on savoir si notre Television et Pal ou secam?

Je ne savais meme pas que ca exister le cable DVI==>Peritel ??
Le S vidéo ==> Peritel existe il?

Merci 

Antoine


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> Comment peut on savoir si notre Television et Pal ou secam?



En lisant sa documentation 



antoine2405 a dit:


> Je ne savais meme pas que ca exister le cable DVI==>Peritel ??
> Le S vidéo ==> Peritel existe il?
> 
> Merci
> ...



Le DVI -> Peritel n'existte pas à ma connaissance, tu as DVI -> s-Vidéo/Vidéocomposite, pour la suite, il y a des adaptateurs comme celui ci pour passer au PERITEL (bien trop franco-français pour avoir des adaptateurs spécifiques Mac) :


----------



## maxime56 (8 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sûr que ton téléviseur est bien "PAL/SECAM" ? Parce que ce qui sort du Mac, c'est du PAL, si ta télé est seulement SECAM, tu n'auras pas la couleur.



A vrai je n'ai plus la doc de la TV 

Donc je ne pourrais te dire s'il s'agit d'une SECAM ! Mais si les couleurs sont absentes, il y a fort à parier que c'est une SECAM 

Bon je vais tenter le branchement via mon magnétoscope quand même car lui j'ai ce qu'il faut pour le régler 

Merci pour les réponses sinon !!


----------

